# Thermopro TP20



## jds87 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi all,

Bought a TP20 in May... did a few smokes and bbq's on them...

Started to do a brisket tonight and the one probe is showing 190 degrees outside when its a mild 70....

i switched the batteries.. nothing... i tried the other port.. same thing... i used a buddies probe and same thing.... seems like no matter what, the 2nd probe once plugged in shows approx. 120 degrees hotter...

anyone ever seen this?

j


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't have a TP20, but send the customer service guys a note at ThermoPro.  From what I've read you'll be impressed with their customer care and quick response.


----------

